# FS light and a dimmer switch



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey all. 

So I have a full spectrum light for my budgie, but the lights in the room he's in are controlled by a dimmer switch (I change the bulb when he have the lights on in the evening so that he only gets the FS light at a specific time). 

Whenever I put the light on for him, I usually just turn the switch on and leave it on the lowest setting because the FS light comes on really bright. But it's just occurred to me, should I be turning the dimmer switch up to a higher brightness? I've no idea if the setting of the switch effects how much light he's getting. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

ZeroIowa said:


> Hey all.
> 
> So I have a full spectrum light for my budgie, but the lights in the room he's in are controlled by a dimmer switch (I change the bulb when he have the lights on in the evening so that he only gets the FS light at a specific time).
> 
> ...


Are you using an avian specific bulb or a general full spectrum bulb?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Having the answer to the question Cody posted will be beneficial.
Please be sure you don't leave the full spectrum light on for too long or have it powered too high as that will be detrimental to your bird.
*
*Full Spectrum Lighting - How much should your budgie get*


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey, yes it's specifically one for birds and it's only on for one hour a day.

(the bulb is also just above his cage as it's a wall lamp above where I put him)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would leave the light on the dimmest setting. Thank you for having it on for only one hour per day - that's perfect.*


----------

